# Black stabs people who were not muslim



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Another g5 troglodyte attacking for scumballah - asked people at bus stop if they were muzzies, stabbed the ones who said no.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...after-asking-them-if-theyre-muslim/?tid=sm_tw


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is a nice picture of the little jihadist...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My answer: 44 caliber holes make invisible souls.
Why don't more people carry? Do they expect others to protect them?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am sure all he needed was understanding and a part time job when he was a kid.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Why is it nobody ever does this to me? Oh yeah, I am a law abiding, armed citizen that would shoot him.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Because I would be the last person he looked at, as soon as he asked me that question. I would have been on that before it could draw.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

He was arrested with 2 knives and weed on his person.
Smoking of any kind is "haram"(forbidden) in Islam, so his self-proclaimed religion would see that he is punished, if not killed.
Good choice there, boss.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

More concealed carry would solve this problem.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Why don't more people carry? Do they expect others to protect them?


As a "shall issue" state, with both concealed and open carry, this is an important question worthy of being asked.
Being in Detroit is reason enough, regardless of personal views about doing so.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

After reading an informative, one page opinion in the last American Handgunner magazine about why the use of deadly force to protect anyone but yourself or your loved ones is a bad idea, I tend to agree with their premise.
A defenseless elderly person I would probably help, but young able bodied persons need to take some responsibility for themselves.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

"Helping" someone else has way too many ramifications.


----------

